# My hedgehog hates me and runs away from me



## Alzain (Oct 9, 2014)

I think my hedgehog stopped quilling a couple of days ago, but she's been so grumpy with me the last couple of months no matter how much I hold her and try to play with her. I noticed a change in behavior like 3-4 months ago when she got a tick on her back and my poor hedgie had to stay still in my hand as I plucked the tick out, and her behavior has changed ever since! Every time I come near her to pick her up she scrambles off and hides in her hiding place. I have a couple of bite marks on my finger as well and she doesn't like being touched at all.  What should I do?
Thanks.


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Does she genuinely seem frightened?
All I'm thinking is she could just be the explorer type. I've just got a girl and she absolutely will not sit in my hands. She just climbs off and goes to do her own thing. She doesn't mind me touching her or being near her as long as I'm not in the way of her ferreting about whatever is on the floor.
If yours isn't appearing frightened then she might just be an explorer.

Other things to consider are is she hurt? Something could be hurting when you pick her up.
Does she feel secure? She might stay with you if you put her in a blanket (make sure it smells like you so she still gets used to you and your smell).


----------



## Alzain (Oct 9, 2014)

rodanthi said:


> Does she genuinely seem frightened?
> All I'm thinking is she could just be the explorer type. I've just got a girl and she absolutely will not sit in my hands. She just climbs off and goes to do her own thing. She doesn't mind me touching her or being near her as long as I'm not in the way of her ferreting about whatever is on the floor.
> If yours isn't appearing frightened then she might just be an explorer.
> 
> ...


I think she's also the explorer type as she cannot sit still on my hands, she has to move around. But even when she's moving around in her cage and I just pass by she scrambles to her hiding place! I'll try putting her in a blanket next time, thank you!


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Alzain said:


> I think she's also the explorer type as she cannot sit still on my hands, she has to move around. But even when she's moving around in her cage and I just pass by she scrambles to her hiding place! I'll try putting her in a blanket next time, thank you!


Some explorer hedgehogs never want to sit still with you. But often they enjoy being allowed to explore on/around you. If she's nervous some bonding time with a blanket that smells like you will probably help. My first hog insists upon sharing my onesie with me because that's how we bonded when he was little.  When you're near her cage talk quietly to her so she knows you're there. A lot of hedgehogs are quite prone to flinching at fast movements and things above them - work it up slowly so she gets used to people moving around her.
Oh and bath time.... read up on here about how to bath a hedgehog safely, but I did find out that Hector gets all cuddly and thinks I'm his rescuer after a bath. So that was good for making friends.


----------

